

JQuery Widgets - Bringing Sanity to Complex Apps - cschneid
http://blog.citrusbyte.com/2010/09/16/jquery-widgets-bringing-sanity/

======
jhuckestein
Unfortunately your site is down as of this writing, so I didn't read the
article yet.

Regardless, for all who are interested in organizing their jQuery click-driven
spaghetti-code, I'd recommend checking out JavascriptMVC (at
<http://v3.javascriptmvc.com/index.html>). It's not a stable release yet but
it's getting there quickly :)

It provides you with \- a minimalistic MVC framework \- a script
loader/dependency/build system \- very intuitive event handling \- testing \-
documentation

I'm not affiliated with the project, but I think its worth a try for anyone
interested in best-practices for large javascript applications.

~~~
cschneid
Sorry about being down, it's all back up now

The great thing about widgets is that they act as OO Classes on top of a DOM
object. So you can say 'make this DOM object act like an XYZ'. Sometimes the
XYZ is a very visible thing (checkbox, draggable, etc), but other times, we
have pure code widgets that do internal routing, or traditional "controller"
type activities.

For instance, each <li> may be a widget that does... whatever, but then the
<ul> may be a widget that listens for events, and adds/removes <li>s from
underneath it as appropriate.

------
cschneid
We've been working on some heavy-duty javascript projects for some of our
recent clients, and docs are fairly weak on writing your own custom jQuery UI
widgets, so I wrote this up.

~~~
mrj
Looks cool but the link is broken...

